# Miniature Converted Trailers (dividers)



## Leeana (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello,

This trailer shopping has been heck. Our plans are to buy a large horse slant load and convert it over to a miniature horse / small pony slant load trailer. Were looking mostly at 3 "big" horse slant trailers and plan to convern the inside to 5-6 "mini" slants in on that to replace the 3 "big" horse slants? We were set on one, then decided to pass it by.

Can you post up close photos of what the converted slants look like and share the process and what you used and how you did it.

Thank you agian,

Leeana


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 26, 2008)

In my 3 horse trailer, I made both my stall dividers to be full stud dividers. This way, I can put 2 minis per stall. Has been working great for me.

Hopefully Jill will post on this topic, her trailer is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, Kelly!

Leeana, mine is of course a mini / shetland trailer and is not converted but the dividers could be made for a full size trailer.

Here's my "metal baby"


----------



## Leeana (Jan 27, 2008)

Jill how tall, long and wide is your trailer?

Leeana


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2008)

6' tall, 6' wide, 14' long


----------



## lildrummer (Jan 27, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Jill how tall, long and wide is your trailer?
> 
> Leea



Jill, Can you sleep in front secttion? or is that for storage?

Thanks,

Lildrummer(J)


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2008)

The front section / dressing room is only 4' long by 6' wide. I use it for my show clothes and changing clothes, etc. The gooseneck part I use for storage. The dressing room is matted, though, and the wall between it and the horse area swings. I had it made that way so if I ever wanted to, I could haul more horses in the dressing room section.


----------



## JWC sr. (Jan 28, 2008)

Leeana,

we took a 22 foot Hart, which has a 6' dressing room and converted it. The dividers have 20" of inside space which make them 24" outside to outside. They are hangers ie: where you can remove them if you want to. In order to convert them to mare and foal stalls if neded. This lay out gives us the ability to haul 11 in-line and 3 or 4 in the alley if needed. The tack room is now just used as storage and changing room for all the junk we carry to a show. We also added a rack on the sides and hangers above the horses for carts or the like for long or bulky stuff.

We decided against a slant because fo the extra cost that they put into them and the reduced space as far as length.

One other suggestion would be to make sure and keep you big horse dividers and hangers so as to convert it back if you decide to sell several years down the road. It will increase your sales potencial.

Our next trailer will be from Trailers West as they seem to have the best prices and know how to maximize the layout of a mini trailer, Angella is a whiz with her computer layouts and really in-expensive when compared to the others we have looked at.

Good Luck it is a big purchase and hard to get right.


----------



## Becky (Jan 28, 2008)

My trailer is a CM that I just love. It is similar to this one.






Mine is a 3 horse slant with a 17' floor length that I took the big dividers out of and had miniature dividers put in. I kept the full size dividers as John mentioned in case I sell the trailer it can be be used for full size horses.

My dividers can hold 8 horses although I've hauled as many as 10 using the aisle. The factory did a great job with the dividers!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Jill and Becky for the pics - I too am looking at conversion and am curious how long each panel is? I notice that Becky has a lovely walkway however her trailer covers the tires so I am quite sure her's is wider than mine.

Also what do you all feel is a safe width as a single stall area?

Thanks

Christina


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2008)

My stalls are 2' wide and 6' long. I could have had it configured so that there were 7 stalls, 5 as they are and then 2 that would be nose to tail on the right side, but opted to have longer stalls for bigger B's or if ever, shetlands. The stalls seem "narrow" at only 2' but it's way plenty room for even my biggest. The dividers are removable in mine.


----------



## heart k ranch (Jan 28, 2008)

jill, what brand of trailer is that


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a Wrangler



Their site is http://www.wranglertrailers.com/ . More pics of my trailers are here.


----------



## Becky (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll get the dimensions on my dividers. My trailer is 7' wide and 7' tall.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 28, 2008)

Becky, that is the SAME trailer that i am looking at in Kentucky right now



. Thank you for the photos. The trailer i am really considering is a 3 horse alum slant with 5ft LQ (Shower, Bed, Microwave, Bathroom, Fridge). If you have anymore photos i would love to see them


----------



## Erica (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is mine, I had a Wrangler the size of Jills built in 03 and loved it but decided to go bigger in 06; here's my current one, 11 stalls and the tack/dressing area. I did take it back last year and Buddy put 4 fans in it for me......good thing about living only 25 miles from him.


----------

